# [gelöst] Rechte auf USB-MP3 Player

## Niniveh

Hallo

Ich wollte Musik auf einem USB-MP3 Player löschen und andere aufspielen.

Leider scheitert das daran, dass selbst root nur Leserechte hat.

Das Gerät wird automatisch unter /dev/sdc /media/disk eingebunden, weshalb ein Eintrag in die fstab wohl nicht das richtige ist.

Es kann sein, dass dieser Player unter Linux nicht voll unterstützt wird und daher ich nur Leserechte habe. Ob es daran liegt kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber vielleicht hat jemand von euch doch eine Lösung?

----------

## Hollowman

Steck das Ding ma rein und gib dann auf der Konsole als root ma "mount" ein.

Poste das ma hier.

Sebastian

----------

## Niniveh

Moin Hollowman  :Razz: 

```
gentoo64 /media/disk $ mount

/dev/sdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,nodiratime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sdb3 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime,nodiratime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/sdc on /media/disk type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
```

----------

## schachti

Probier mal, ihn manuel rw zu mounten (mount -o remount,rw /media/disk).

----------

## Niniveh

Hi schachti  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Probier mal, ihn manuel rw zu mounten (mount -o remount,rw /media/disk).
> 
> 

 

```
gentoo64 / # mount -o remount,rw /media/disk

mount: cannot remount blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/sdc read-write, is write-protected
```

----------

## schachti

Schöne Fehlermeldung.   :Laughing: 

Einige Sticks haben einen physikalischen Schutz (indem man einen kleinen Schalter umlegt, kann man sie gegen unabsichtliches Löschen schützen) - ich nehme an, dass ist bei Dir nicht der Fall...

Poste doch mal den relevanten Teil der Ausgabe von dmesg, nachdem Du den Stick angesteckt hast.

Nutzt Du einen aktuellen Kernel?

----------

## Hollowman

Der Stick ist schreibgeschützt. Das ist alles. Guck ma in der Anleitung, da muss drin stehen wo man das ändern kann.

Es gibt aber auch Mp3 Sticks die sich nur mit bestimmten Anwendungen beschreiben lassen. Da muss dann ne andere Firmware drauf.

Sebastian

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Jungs

 *Quote:*   

> Einige Sticks haben einen physikalischen Schutz (indem man einen kleinen Schalter umlegt...
> 
> ich nehme an, dass ist bei Dir nicht der Fall...

 

Anscheinend doch.   :Embarassed: 

Ich wusste gar nicht dass es das gibt.

Jedenfalls nach umlegen dieses Schalterchens kann ich löschen und beschreiben.   :Cool: 

Also Thema gelöst   :Razz: 

----------

